
Introducing OpenType Variable Fonts - dougfelt
https://medium.com/@tiro/https-medium-com-tiro-introducing-opentype-variable-fonts-12ba6cd2369#.q01n35hmn
======
dougfelt
Joint proposal developed by Microsoft, Google, Apple, and Adobe with
contributions from font tool makers.

